# Offsetting garlic



## HolyCanoli

I put a little too much garlic powder in my veggie soup...how can I offset or counteract that to make it not be so overwhelming?


----------



## Steve Kroll

Make another pot of veggie soup without garlic and blend the two together.

Short of that... nothing. Chalk it up as a lesson learned.


----------



## GotGarlic

I'm afraid Steve is right. Depending on how strong it is, diluting it with more of the liquid you used short of doubling it might work.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

You can also ladle off half the soup stock and freeze for another time or even a different recipe.  Add in some new plain stock to replace.  Then you won't have twice as much as you planned  to make for the veggie soup.


----------



## Roll_Bones

In our house, it would probably be well received.  We like garlic. A lot!
But if we over did it, it would be with fresh garlic as we never use granulated/powder garlic in soup.

But I do understand your problem.  The suggestions above seem like your only recourse.


----------



## Addie

Roll_Bones said:


> In our house, it would probably be well received.  *We like garlic. A lot!*But if we over did it, it would be with fresh garlic as we never use granulated/powder garlic in soup.
> 
> But I do understand your problem.  The suggestions above seem like your only recourse.



The motto of our family is "You can never have too much garlic." With three in the family with a heart attack history, we just love garlic.


----------



## GotGarlic

I like a lot of garlic, too, but I think there can be too much of a good thing. DH used to go overboard with it and it burned my mouth. Not good eats.


----------



## puffin3

Ya I never use garlic powder. There's something about that isn't 'garlically'
My favorite way of using lots of fresh garlic is to chop off the root part of the garlic leaving the whole bulb intact. In a SS pan put in a T of olive oil. Med to low heat. Set the bulbs cut end down on the pan. VERY slowly cook the bulbs until they are very soft. Remove and gently squeeze out the garlic from the bulbs.  Use it however you want.


----------



## Addie

GotGarlic said:


> I like a lot of garlic, too, but I think there can be too much of a good thing. DH used to go overboard with it and it burned my mouth. Not good eats.



I always precook garlic before I mix it in other foods like mashed potatoes, etc. Like you, NEVER raw.


----------



## HolyCanoli

Thats the issue I'm having with it Puffin...it doesnt taste like the fresh stuff   Decided to split it, add more liquid and freeze half.  Looks like I'll be eating veggie soup until next winter


----------



## Dawgluver

Glad you found a solution, Holy!  I've found that adding V-8 or tomato juice to marginal vegetable soup seems to help.


----------



## Roll_Bones

Addie said:


> The motto of our family is "You can never have too much garlic." With three in the family with a heart attack history, we just love garlic.



And its healthy to boot. We cannot lose!



GotGarlic said:


> I like a lot of garlic, too, but I think there can be too much of a good thing. DH used to go overboard with it and it burned my mouth. Not good eats.



You mean raw garlic? I am trying to understand how it could burn your mouth?



Addie said:


> I always precook garlic before I mix it in other foods like mashed potatoes, etc. Like you, NEVER raw.



I used to be like that.  Then one day I just added raw crushed garlic to mashed potato's and i have never looked back.  I do like roasted garlic as well.  But it needs no cooking for me.
I also make garlic butter and use raw.  Just mashed up garlic, parsley and butter whipped up together.


----------



## GotGarlic

Roll_Bones said:


> You mean raw garlic? I am trying to understand how it could burn your mouth?
> 
> ...
> 
> I used to be like that.  Then one day I just added raw crushed garlic to mashed potato's and i have never looked back.  I do like roasted garlic as well.  But it needs no cooking for me.
> I also make garlic butter and use raw.  Just mashed up garlic, parsley and butter whipped up together.



That's the only way I can think to describe it. It was an unpleasant burning sensation. I don't like raw garlic, though, unless it's minced very fine or mashed to a paste and mixed with other ingredients.


----------



## Addie

Since we are on the subject, can I roast a full bulb of garlic, squeeze it all out and freeze it by the spoonfull? I love it in tuna and other foods for a sandwich, etc. but don't want to take the time to cook some when I just want to make something quick to eat.


----------



## Andy M.

Addie said:


> Since we are on the subject, can I roast a full bulb of garlic, squeeze it all out and freeze it by the spoonfull? I love it in tuna and other foods for a sandwich, etc. but don't want to take the time to cook some when I just want to make something quick to eat.



Yes.


----------



## Dawgluver

Addie said:


> Since we are on the subject, can I roast a full bulb of garlic, squeeze it all out and freeze it by the spoonfull? I love it in tuna and other foods for a sandwich, etc. but don't want to take the time to cook some when I just want to make something quick to eat.




Sure.  I get the big bag of garlic from Costco, roast a bunch of bulbs, and squeeze them all into a ziplock that I flatten, then freeze.  Then I can just break off a chunk when I want some.


----------



## GotGarlic

Dawgluver said:


> Sure.  I get the big bag of garlic from Costco, roast a bunch of bulbs, and squeeze them all into a ziplock that I flatten, then freeze.  Then I can just break off a chunk when I want some.



What a great idea


----------



## blissful

There was a short blip on ATK or Cook's country, if you microwave garlic to 140 degrees F, it will not be hot when cut/crushed/sliced. They mentioned it also works with onions.


----------



## Andy M.

blissful said:


> There was a short blip on ATK or Cook's country, if you microwave garlic to 140 degrees F, it will not be hot when cut/crushed/sliced. They mentioned it also works with onions.



Yup.  Cooked garlic is milder than raw garlic.


----------



## Addie

Roll_Bones said:


> And its healthy to boot. We cannot lose!
> 
> 
> 
> You mean raw garlic? I am trying to understand how it could burn your mouth?
> 
> 
> 
> I used to be like that.  Then one day I just added raw crushed garlic to mashed potato's and i have never looked back.  I do like roasted garlic as well.  But it needs no cooking for me.
> I also make garlic butter and use raw. * Just mashed up garlic, parsley and butter whipped up together*.



But do you let others know about the raw garlic in the butter? Like GG and myself who do not like raw garlic, I doubt is either one of us would want to find it on a piece of bread or toast.


----------



## Addie

blissful said:


> There was a short blip on ATK or Cook's country, if you microwave garlic to 140 degrees F, it will not be hot when cut/crushed/sliced. They mentioned it also works with onions.



Since I can not put foil in my microwave, I can wrap a couple of bulbs in parchment paper after preparing them with olive oil as you would for the oven. Will have to staple that idea to my brain so it doesn't get lost.


----------



## Roll_Bones

GotGarlic said:


> That's the only way I can think to describe it. It was an unpleasant burning sensation. I don't like raw garlic, though, unless it's minced very fine or mashed to a paste and mixed with other ingredients.



I tried a raw whole clove once as a child and that was the last time I tried a large piece raw.
Yes, all the raw garlic I use in squeezed through a masher/press, microplaned or chopped and mashed into a puree on my cutting board.



Dawgluver said:


> Sure.  I get the big bag of garlic from Costco, roast a bunch of bulbs, and squeeze them all into a ziplock that I flatten, then freeze.  Then I can just break off a chunk when I want some.



I see they have a bag of peeled cloves. Ever try them? I'm afraid to, as I would think they would not be as fresh tasting as whole garlic heads.
Besides there is to much in the bag. Even for us.



Addie said:


> But do you let others know about the raw garlic in the butter? Like GG and myself who do not like raw garlic, I doubt is either one of us would want to find it on a piece of bread or toast.



Nope. Never even crossed my mind to tell anyone about anything served.
The plate is big enough for the guest to move it out of the way should they not like something.
I rarely serve garlic butter by itself.  Its usually used for garlic bread or similar and that would be cooked garlic.
I sometimes put a pat on a steak.  That would be raw garlic and raw parsley. Very good BTW.


----------



## taxlady

The first time I had tzatziki, not already on something, I liked it so much that I just kept eating it. After a while, it started to get "hot". I hadn't realized that if you ate enough raw garlic, it would taste "hot".


----------



## blissful

Addie said:


> Since I can not put foil in my microwave, I can wrap a couple of bulbs in parchment paper after preparing them with olive oil as you would for the oven. Will have to staple that idea to my brain so it doesn't get lost.


Addie, you can put the garlic in the microwave all by it self if you like.

HOTNESS in garlic happens when you chop/slice/crush it, from that point when it is very hot, the hotness dissipates over the next 24-36 hours. So things like pesto, garlic butter go from having that 'hotness' to being mild when stored for a while. (The hotness is activated by chemicals (allicin) in the garlic upon chopping/slicing/crushing it.)

Onions are similar, if you chop onions the process of chopping it, causes sulfuric acid to be released. If you rinse off the outside of the chopped onions you will wash the sulfuric acid off of them, making them milder, for preparations such as salads.

The purpose of this is to discourage predators from taking a chomp on them.


----------



## Roll_Bones

blissful said:


> HOTNESS in garlic happens when you chop/slice/crush it, from that point when it is very hot, the hotness dissipates over the next 24-36 hours. So things like pesto, garlic butter go from having that 'hotness' to being mild when stored for a while. (The hotness is activated by chemicals (allicin) in the garlic upon chopping/slicing/crushing it.)
> Onions are similar, if you chop onions the process of chopping it, causes sulfuric acid to be released. If you rinse off the outside of the chopped onions you will wash the sulfuric acid off of them, making them milder, for preparations such as salads.



I understand horseradish is that way too?  Loses heat as soon as its opened up to air?
I saw a show once on Wasabi and they took extra care to keep it away from air.  They were fanatical about allowing air to reach the product.

I have been hearing this idea of rinsing off onion and i am going to try it.
We eat lots of onions around here and many times they are raw.
I guess rinse then dry it off in the fridge?


----------



## blissful

Roll_Bones said:


> I understand horseradish is that way too?  Loses heat as soon as its opened up to air?
> I saw a show once on Wasabi and they took extra care to keep it away from air.  They were fanatical about allowing air to reach the product.
> 
> I have been hearing this idea of rinsing off onion and i am going to try it.
> We eat lots of onions around here and many times they are raw.
> I guess rinse then dry it off in the fridge?



Hi Rollbones, Yes I think the earlier you add the vinegar to the horseradish, the hotter it stays, so they say.On the little ATK, he took the onions that were chopped, put them in a sieve and rinsed it under cold water in the sink, they drained and put in a serving dish, I've also seen chefs put the sliced or chopped onions in icewater for a few minutes, then drain, and serve.


----------



## GotGarlic

blissful said:


> Hi Rollbones, Yes I think the earlier you add the vinegar to the horseradish, the hotter it stays, so they say.On the little ATK, he took the onions that were chopped, put them in a sieve and rinsed it under cold water in the sink, they drained and put in a serving dish, I've also seen chefs put the sliced or chopped onions in icewater for a few minutes, then drain, and serve.



Rick Bayless does that, too, when making pico de gallo. He just chops and rinses the onion first and lets it drain in the sieve while he prepares the rest of the ingredients.


----------

